# The Shedding is INSANE!



## ALMAinWONDERLAND (Feb 11, 2012)

As I said, THE SHEDDING IS INSANE!!! 
I have a pomeranian, so yea haha
Anywho, the hair is literally everywhere. The last time I had my dog over my house was like 3 weeks ago, and we still have hair covering our sheets and clothes and floor. Ive been cleaning each day, WTF o_o 

I am wondering what I can put in my laundry to get rid of all the hair, since what Im doing aint working. 
Also what cleaning products for the home are best for cleaning up hair?
And is there anything I can give to my dog to help her shed less like a special comb, supplement, or shampoo?

Thanks guys


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

We have a husky so I know where you are coming from...
Our dryer generally removes the hair and it generally ends up in the lint screen.
We brush her with a fine tooth comb to pull out all the extra hair every couple days and use a curry comb on a more daily basis. I also use the curry comb when I bath her to massage all the shampoo and pull out more hair. A HV vac at a groomer's (or self grooming salon) will blow out tons of hair and is well worth the couple bucks to use the equipment. I have a furminator and it pulls out plenty of hair but it does tend to cut the coat. 
For shampoo - I use whatever is on sale at the pet store - I'm only willing to pay so much for it - so I don't have specific brand for shedding. I've used the furminator shampoo and it does seem to help. 
We have a collection of lint rollers (they are only $.99 at the store here). We have a pledge pet hair thing that you slide back and forth of furniture and bedding to rake up hair. It works well. It does collect hair in an enclosed clear top and will stop collecting when it is full - seeing they are a few bucks each we cut a three sided hole in the top of ours (left one side connected so it would have a permanent lid) and reach in and pull the giant hairball out to toss and reuse it. Saves money.
I love wearing black and bold colors so I keep the dogs in the back seat in the car. Some of the hair will float but usually it stays fairly well contained away from me so I don't look like a puff ball every time I go anywhere once I get out of the car. 
Put a hair catcher over your drains.
Put a blanket over the couch - dog hair tends to ingrain into furniture and it is hard to get out - a blanket will slow it down. Get a good vacuum that can handle the hair. Thankfully my girl sheds white so it blends with the white blanket and the off white carpet between vacuuming. 
Get used to the hair - it's part of the breed.

Three inches thick on the floor on 12x12 inch tiles off her hips/tail only when she is not blowing her coat.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Vacuum, vacuum, VACUUM! lol 

You can brush your dog often to help take care of the shedding hair before it falls out all over your house. We use brushes like these








I've heard that the FURminator brushes are good as well, but they are not cheap.

I'm not sure on what you could put in your laundry...we gave up on that years ago. lol 

Honestly though, dog hair is a part of owning a dog, especially a pom. I think it would be easier to get used to having some around rather than trying to clean all of it...that's just me though. **shrugs**


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have two little dogs who do not shed. Then I got Abbylynn and well ... hair everywhere. I bought a furminator and use it once every two weeks and a pin brush daily and I give vitamin E and fish oil and I also vacuum either every day or every other day. I am just now getting used to the hair after not having this problem for at least four years. Lol!  You must be careful with the furminator because if not used properly it will cut the guard hairs as well as pulling out the undercoat.

Abbylynn has just started blowing her coat last week! uuuugh!!!!!


----------



## ALMAinWONDERLAND (Feb 11, 2012)

I shouldve mentioned my grandma keeps my dog, I only have my dog over for a week or two at a time. :/
Also Im young and poor hahahaha so a vaccuum is a bit out of my reach

@ Charis, that pic looks like what I get when I comb my dog!! hahahaa 

I brush her for around 15 min or so twice a day when she's over. I was thinking of Furminator brush but its too expensive and it cuts the fur too much I hear. Could you tell me more about that 'curry comb'?
Im buying a schticky https://www.schticky.com/?refcode=1002&ot=tm I hope it works! Its like an endless lint roller
Do you reccomend any brands of oil to give my dog? I see so many in stores, not sure which are better then others


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

Kaida has a thick double coat much like a husky's and OH MY GOD is it horrible when she blows her coat. Its like no amount of brushing will stop the clumps of hair from coming out. It gets so bad that she will pull out the clumps herself.lol I usually will brush her once a day with a shedding blade and that seems to cut out on the tumbleweeds of fur that blow across the kitchen floor. I haven't tried a shampoo formulated to help with the shedding so I can't give an opinion about those.

Saint doesn't have a problem with shedding, just a few hairs here and there. To be completely honest, I actually pick my hair off of her more often than not.:redface:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have carpets, you NEED a vacuum. I mean, not having a vacuum is just. . .  

You can find one cheap on craigslist or at a thrift store, and even some new ones are as low as $30. Or you can tell family members you need one so they can keep it in mind for the next gift-giving opportunity. But there's really no other way to get dirt and hair and other nasties out the carpet without one.

I've never liked products like the Schticky. They just don't work as well as the masking-tape kind. And expensive! The tape kind of lint rollers are only a couple bucks. And if you go through them too fast, a velvet lint remover will work and is cheap, but I'm not real sure where to buy them nowadays. Also the rubber lint brushes are OK.


----------



## ALMAinWONDERLAND (Feb 11, 2012)

We dont have carpets in out apartment, we have like tiles. 
I dont like buying lint rollers bc like i said Im pretty broke and 1 rolls add up after a while :/ I have a velvet roller but ehh it seems its about to stop working sooner or later. The schticky comes with 3 diff rollers and its $20 basically and has a 10 yr warantee so i figure if it doesnt work after a while id get a replacemnet? but UGH I do hope it works bc my bf already ordered it :redface:


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

If you feed her a decent quality dog food it will cut back on the shedding. I'm sure the people scraps that she gets for meals isn't helping her coat any.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

We have kind of an off brand Schticky, but we don't use it for hair, up here, we use it for sand. Literally when the wind blows sand comes in every window pane and door, mounds of sand in the hosue, its disgusting and gritty. But it works okay on hair too. Kodi sheds, like crazy and he doesn't even blow his coat (but Lady does and I'm thanking my lucky stars Kodi doesn't). We just got used to the hair. If I go anywhere someone will tell me to hold still while they de-fur me. (not strangers, in a small town, we all know pretty much everyone else.) I also just keep the dogs out of my room except for Roonie which is schnauzer poodle and doesn't shed a detectable amount. 

Anything that is supposed to hair free stays in the bedroom anything that can become hairy can stay elseware. I get really cold (thyroid nerve problems the chiropractor said) so I always have a blanket with me at home or my feet literally become so cold in the 70 degree house they go numb then start throbbing. I have a special blanket for this because blankets pick up hair so badly. 

The hair is so bad on the blanket when I wash and dry it I have to clean the lint out in the middle of the drying cycle and at the end and I have to pluck hair balls off of the blanket that didn't get trapped by the dryer. 

*Short version*
What I am saying in short is management. Non hairy stuff stays away from the dog, special hairy acceptable stuff can be with the dog. We vacuum every two days (and sweep) and we go through those lint rollers like crazy. Brushing does wonders too. We use a rake and a regular round brush and it works wonders on Kodi.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

PatchworkRobot said:


> If you feed her a decent quality dog food it will cut back on the shedding. I'm sure the people scraps that she gets for meals isn't helping her coat any.


This, a high quality kibble (she's a Pom, so she's not gonna eat that much) will reduce shedding significantly, add a good quality fish oil or a tablespoon of olive oil and voila a gorgeous coat.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It's your dog, find the money and buy a vacuum.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

And yes, a vacuum, you can get a decent one for under a hundred dollars, you might also look at the thrift stores and Craigs list you can often find GOOD second hand vacuums fairly cheap there.


----------



## ALMAinWONDERLAND (Feb 11, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> It's your dog, find the money and buy a vacuum.




I can not find the money, it doesnt grow on trees. I have to just wait until I save up enough money to buy more things. And like i said before, no vauum. We have no carpet and she only stays in my bedroom bc she inst allowed to come into the rest of the house. Im not buying a vacuum that probably will be too large for my tiny bedroom just to pick up fur for a week then its useless once she goes back to live with my grandma. 

VACUUMS ARE OUT OF THE QUESTION GUYS!!! not trying to be rude but i had already stated that im too poor to buy anything like that (if i had that much money id have to buy other more important things) She doesnt live with me, so im not buying a vac just to use it only a few times, which i dont think i even could bc my bedroom is quite tiny. So please guys, no more vaccuum talk? Thanks 


I found a pet store near me with a huge sale on suplemnts, i got my dog a nice fish oil for super cheap! And my cousin said shed help pay for a nice brush to use on her.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A damp rag picks up lots of fuzz, you could do that. Use a hairbrush on the carpet, that works too. The rubber broom we got at the county fair [not the ones from local stores] works better than a vacuum on the wool rug, maybe there is one of those things hanging around.

Efficient brushing should pull out loads of fur. Giving her a warm bath and brushing and combing until she is completely dry is a really great way to get loose hair out. You don't have to groom continuously, just every few minutes. I take the dog for a walk and stop every block to go over him.

Sassy had a horrible shed before she got sick. Make sure your dog is well hydrated. Figure about an ounce of water should go in per pound of dog.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're trying to treat a symptom, but not the cause. Your dog's coat is dull and she's shedding excessively because she isn't getting the right diet. The fish oil will help but it's not going to change the fact that she's not getting proper nutrition and it shows. This is more than just a superficial thing, or the inconvenience of the extra shedding. Honestly, if she looks that bad on the outside and is shedding excessively and has a limp and god knows what else, I'd hate to think of what's happening to her on the inside that we can't see. We're talking about health and maybe even a shortened lifespan here.

For the cost of that fancy lint roller you could have bought a several month supply of high quality kibble for a dog her size. I don't mean to be rude, and I understand you don't have full control over this animal due to your age and living situation, but I really think your priorities here are out of line. Get her on a proper diet and I promise the shedding will become less of a problem.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

ALMAinWONDERLAND said:


> Could you tell me more about that 'curry comb'?
> Do you reccomend any brands of oil to give my dog? I see so many in stores, not sure which are better then others


Curry combs - 
A rubber type brushes generally used on horses but have become popular with dogs
The "zoom groom" aka a curry comb for dogs. Nothing special about it besides the fact it says "dog" on it. A horse one may work just as well however may be too big for your dog. Plus if you don't have a tack store nearby you won't be able to find a curry comb in person. Curry combs meant for horses are cheaper (and have different teeth on occasion) http://www.amazon.com/KONG-ZoomGroo...R1A0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329120485&sr=8-1

Oil wise - I go with no additive human grade. If it is only oil and I can take it and it has no additives - I'll give it to the dog. Human pills, oils, etc are usually cheaper than the ones with "dog" on the label and can be of better quality most of the time. Plus you can pick them up at just about any store (human grade ones).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend a furminator, I would only recommend those for stripping breeds since they tend to rip out all coat, not just shedding hairs. Ways to help with shedding is brushing with a rubber brush (also a good massage, won't scratch her skin, use for bathing as well to create a good lather and to grab that loose coat) and a coat king brush (which has blades, so be careful, may ask a groomer to show you how to use it.) A good quality food will also help, fish and coconut oils are really good for skin and coat.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You can't find the money for a cheap or used vacuum? Might not want to bring the dog to your place. Dogs shed, if you're going to own dogs, you need a vacuum or get a dog that sheds less, or not at all, such as a poodle.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Even trying to keep up with our husky on a daily basis when he is blowing a coat is soooo difficult. I have so many tools for deshedding a dog and i still sometimes feel over whelmed. I would suggest taking him to a groomer and asking them to do a deshedding treatment. Its awesome i bring my boy in once when he is losing his coat and It is done with for quite awhile. even though it costs money it saves me so much time.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I have three Samoyeds, so I am full of hair management strategies! First, use a liberal dose of fabric softener in the last rinse when washing clothes. On top of that, use a static sheet in the dryer. Static is your enemy, it makes hair cling like crazy. Static is a lot worse in the winter when the air is dry. 

When you are trying to get hair up off almost any surface, spray a light mist of water over the surface. Just a hint of dampness eliminates static cling. Then you can rub with a rubber glove or even your hand, and the hair will collect into little ropes that are easily removed. 

The best long term solution is to be ruthless in fabric selection. Avoid materials that have a nap or rough surface. Pick ones that are smooth. Also, some materials generate a lot more static than others and must be avoided. Fleece is your enemy, hair will jump onto fleece from six inches away because of static! Literally, I've seen it. Satin or high count cotton sheets are better than flannel. 

Like I said, I have three Samoyeds. I'm not an anal housekeeper nor do I use lint rollers very often. But because I am careful about fabric selection and always use fabric softener/sheets very rarely is there any noticeable amount of hair on my clothes. If there is a garment that I really like that does attract dog hair, I spray it with Static Guard before wearing. It can be managed!


----------

